# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  ΑΙΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΠΟΔΟΣΗ ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΕΩΝ

## dti

*Update 29/5/2005*

Παρακαλώ διαβάστε σχετική ανακοίνωση εδώ:
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=165943#165943 (Ασύρματα)
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=165943#165943 (Internet)

----------


## akef

> Σύντομα θα κατασκευαστεί η φόρμα υποβολής της αίτησης μέσω web.


Υπάρχει εξέλιξη στο θέμα;;; Έχει κατασκευάστεί η φόρμα;

----------


## HiTEC

I forma tha bei pithanotata sto site kai tha einai etoimh molis anevei ena meros tou new site sto ftp tou host mas ...

perimeno enimerosi apo ton stoidi ...

----------


## akou

Ερωτησούλα: Γνωρίζει κανείς πόσος χρόνος απαιτείται για να γίνει απόδοση IP's σε κάποιο ενδιαφερόμενο; (π.χ. εμένα!)
Απλά για να ξέρω πότε να κοιτάξω το email μου...  ::  ενημερωτικά... μη βαράτε...


Αργύρης

----------


## papashark

Από την επόμενη μέρα εώς μια εβδομάδα το πολύ, ανάλογα το φόρτο εργασίας που έχει ο υπεύθηνος (Harisk, σε έδωσα στεγνά !  ::   ::  )

----------


## akou

Αν υποθέσουμε ότι κάποιος έχει κάνει εδώ και αρκετό καιρό αίτηση για απόδοση διευθύνσεων και δεν έχει λάβει απάντηση, τότε τι θα έπρεπε να κάνει; Να ξαναστείλει το email ας πούμε; (υποθετικά πάντα  ::  )


Αργύρης

----------


## papashark

Κάνει την καρδιά του πέτρα, κατανοεί ότι δεν απευθήνετε σε help desk εταιρείας, ξαναστέλνει email, δωροδοκεί εμένα, και εγώ τον HarisK για να γίνει η "δουλειά"  ::

----------


## Achille

> Αν υποθέσουμε ότι κάποιος έχει κάνει εδώ και αρκετό καιρό αίτηση για απόδοση διευθύνσεων και δεν έχει λάβει απάντηση, τότε τι θα έπρεπε να κάνει; Να ξαναστείλει το email ας πούμε; (υποθετικά πάντα  )
> 
> 
> Αργύρης


Η ομάδα hostmaster μόλις οργανώθηκε σε κάποιο ικανοποιητικό βαθμό...
Από αυτήν την εβδομάδα ελπίζω ότι θα δοθούνε IPs σε όσους έχουν κάνει αίτηση.
Αν νομίζετε ότι έχει χαθεί το email σας για κάποιο λόγο, ξαναστείλτε την αίτηση, γράψτε όμως ότι έχει ξανασταλεί μην γίνει κανένα λάθος.
Μας συγχωρείτε για την καθυστέρηση  ::

----------


## harisk

> Αν υποθέσουμε ότι κάποιος έχει κάνει εδώ και αρκετό καιρό αίτηση για απόδοση διευθύνσεων και δεν έχει λάβει απάντηση, τότε τι θα έπρεπε να κάνει; Να ξαναστείλει το email ας πούμε; (υποθετικά πάντα  )
> 
> 
> Αργύρης


Παιδιά λίγο υπομονή είμαστε κοντά. Το βασικό πρόβλημα είναι ότι από την ιδέα μέχρι την υλοποίηση υπάρχει πάντα μια απόσταση. Πιστεύω ότι τώρα είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο.

Συγνώμη για την ταλαιπωρία αλλά οι ομάδες θέλουν χρόνο για να κουρδιστούν.

Φιλικά

harisk

----------


## SoulReaper

Ρε παιδιά όλα ωραία και καλά στη φόρμα αλλά έχωμερικές ερωτήσεις σε αυτά:



> * ΥΦΙΣΤΑΜΕΝΟ IP RANGE (π.χ.:10.2.3.4 - 10.2.3.7): 
> * ΑΙΤΟΥΜΕΝΕΣ ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ IP ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΕΙΣ:


  ::   ::   ::  

Δηλαδή εδώ τι γράφουμε; Αφού υποτίθεται πως συμπληρώνουμε την αίτηση για να πάρουμε ip's οπότε αυτά που κολάνε;
Επίσης σήμερα έχω ένα(interface), αύριο δέκα (λέμε τώρα)... θα πρέπει να ξαναστέλνω αίτηση για κάθε νέω interface που θα στήνω;

----------


## Achille

*Σημαντική ανακοίνωση*

Επειδή πλέον έχουμε συνδεθεί σχεδόν ολόκληρο το AWMN μέσω AP στην περιοχή Λυκαβητού, είναι *ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΟ* οποιοσδήποτε δεν χρησιμοποιεί IP διευθύνσεις που να του έχουν δοθεί από τον AWMN Hostmaster να κάνει *ΑΜΕΣΑ* την αίτηση που βρίσκεται στην αρχή αυτού του topic, ώστε να πάρει διευθύνσεις για να χρησιμοποιήσει και να κάνει όσο πιο γρήγορα γίνεται τις αλλαγές στις IP του.

*Μην βάζετε ότι IP νάναι, γιατί πλέον εμποδίζετε δεκάδες χρήστες από το να μιλήσουν μεταξύ τους!*

----------


## sotiris

πριν απο αρκετες βδομαδες ειχα στειλει συμπληρωμενη την φορμα στο [email protected] 

εκει ζητουσα δυο πραγματα
α) να γινει μονιμη η ip που ειχα παρει απο τον Δαμιανο (αυτο απο οτι εχω καταλαβει το κανει η ομαδα για τα ip)
β) να μου δοθει ενα domain της μορφης sotiris.awmn (νομιζω οτι αυτο το κανει ο Αχιλλέας,συγνωμη εαν κανω λαθος)

επειδη εχει περασει αρκετος καιρος και δεν εχω παρει καμια απαντηση,και επειδη εχω αρχισει και σηκωνω services, παρακαλω οποιος περνει το email αυτο να μου απαντησει τουλαχιστον.

----------


## Billgout

απο τις 2/01 ειχα στειλει συμπληρωμενη την φορμα στο [email protected] 

εκει ζητουσα να μου δωθεί ένα ip range για το AP που τωρα είναι σε δοκιμαστική περίοδο ώστε να μπορώ να βγώ σωστα στο υπόλοιπο AWMN. Απ' ότι ξέρω στο Χαϊδάρι δεν υπάρχει άλλο AP...

Παρακάλω έαν είναι δυνατό να μου δωθεί κάποιο feedback τουλάχιστον ώστε να ξέρω αν έχω κάνει κάποιο λάθος στην όλη διαδικασία καθόσο σχετικά απειρος στο θέμα..

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων, γνωρίζοντας τον μεγάλο φόρτο εργασίας που έχει η αρμόδια ομάδα

Φιλικά,
Βασίλης

----------


## paravoid

> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων, γνωρίζοντας τον μεγάλο φόρτο εργασίας που έχει η αρμόδια ομάδα


Η "αρμόδια ομάδα" λόγω του πολύπλοκου συστήματος (που είχε σχεδιαστεί για προσωρινό, βλ. πρώτο μήνυμα σε αυτό το thread) και της έλλειψης χρόνου των ενδιαφερομένων έχει καταντήσει να έχει γίνει μονομελής. Η "αρμόδια ομάδα" έχει καταλήξει λοιπόν να "ταυτιστεί" με τον υποφαινόμενο.
Ζητώ συγγνώμη από όλους γιατί έχω καθυστερήσει την επεξεργασία των αιτήσεων. Η δικαιολογία μου είναι ότι λόγω των διακοπών γύρισα και έχω 10 αιτήσεις να επεξεργαστώ. Συνήθως για 1 κάνω γύρω στο μισάωρο. Καταλαβαίνεις λοιπόν ότι χρειάζομαι αρκετό χρόνο και συνεχώς αναβάλλω την δουλειά.
Θα ξεκινήσω σιγά σιγά να επεξεργάζομαι τις αιτήσεις (όχι τίποτε άλλο, θα με δείρουν  ::  ), λίγη υπομονή, σας εκλιπαρώ...

----------


## Billgout

ok μη το συζητάς καθόλου είμαστε μαζί σου - μακάρι να είμασταν και πιο ουσιαστικά.......... (ξέρω από φόρτο πίστεψέ με  ::  )
Ένα μεγαλύτερο ευχαριστώ τότε για την όλη προσπάθεια από μέρους σου...

Βασίλης

----------


## Achille

Η αίτηση έγινε πιο lite για να είναι πιο εύκολο να συμπληρωθεί από τους backbone κόμβους, και να μειωθεί το processing time από όσους ασχολούνται με το θέμα.

Η νέα αίτηση βρίσκεται στο wiki:

http://wiki.awmn/moin/_c4_de_eb_f9_f3_e ... c_e2_ef_f5
http://wiki.awmn.gr/moin/_c4_de_eb_f9_f ... c_e2_ef_f5

και το νέο email της ομάδας hostmaster είναι: hostmaster (at) awmn.gr

----------


## dimkasta

> This page does noit exist

----------


## papashark

http://wiki.awmn.org/moin/%ce%94%ce%ae% ... e%bf%cf%85

----------


## spirosco

Επειδη καλες ειναι οι συζητησεις, αλλα αυτες δεν αρκουν για να δει κανεις το domain του να παιζει:

Ο dns server του συλλογου διατηρει την τελευταια ρεπλικα των master zones απο το cslab πριν κοπουν τα links του.

Οι ζωνες ειναι ανανεωσιμες, πραγμα που σημαινει πως για οποιες αλλαγες ή νεες καταχωρησεις μπορειτε να στειλετε ενα mail στο [email protected].

Το εν λογω mail λαμβανεται κι απο τον paravoid ωστε να μπορει να συνεχισει να κραταει την βαση που συντηρουσε μεχρι σημερα.

Συντομα ελπιζω ο dns προκειται να μετακομισει στον δευτερο server του συλλογου εδω που στεγαζεται και το forum,
ωστε να ειναι δυνατα και τα zone transfers μεσω inet.

Παραλληλα μπορει να συνεχισθει η συζητηση που ειχε ανοιξει σε αλλο topic για την ευρεση του πιο πρακτικου τροπου
λειτουργιας του dns ωστε να εξυπηρετουνται ολες οι ασυρματες κοινοτητες.

----------


## Pater_Familias

Διάφορες απόψεις μεταφέρθηκαν στο http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... highlight=

----------


## mojiro

Πλεον οι αιτησεις για αποδοση:

/24 Subnet's (για κομβους) & Domains .awmn διδονται μονο μεσω του
συστηματος WiND _( http://wind.awmn.net )_

δε ριχνετε κανα λουκετακι

----------

